# hamburger jerky



## dan the mano (Nov 3, 2019)

hey there everyone I was wondering (crazy idea) if anyone had ever tried to marinade there hamburger before using the jerky blaster.or even marinade the meat first and then make hamburger  jerky. yes I know crazy idea but has this been done before ?


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Nov 3, 2019)

I just add the seasoning/marinade, mix and form for jerky.  The meat pieces are so small that there is no need for time to soak.  
I make 3/8 in thick 4X10in rectangles and smoke and dry at 160 until the meat reaches desired texture and then slice into strips.
I also use cure #1 in my hamburger jerky as a safety measure.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 3, 2019)

Cure #1 is good insurance for any jerky but is Mandatory for Ground Meat Jerky...JJ


----------



## dan the mano (Nov 3, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> Cure #1 is good insurance for any jerky but is Mandatory for Ground Meat Jerky...JJ



so that would be like Morton's dry cure , right ??


----------



## Winterrider (Nov 3, 2019)

#1 is the pink cure or Insta cure. Have made ground numerous times. Mix, let sit overnight in fridge . Jerky cannon on to racks or dehydrator racks


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 3, 2019)

Morton's Tender Quick, is different from Cure #1. TQ has less Sodium Nitrite and more Salt. TQ measures differently requiring you to use more than Cure #1. If you use TQ, follow the recipe or the package instructions for use. They are not interchangeable, one for one...JJ


----------



## dan the mano (Nov 5, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> Morton's Tender Quick, is different from Cure #1. TQ has less Sodium Nitrite and more Salt. TQ measures differently requiring you to use more than Cure #1. If you use TQ, follow the recipe or the package instructions for use. They are not interchangeable, one for one...JJ




  so could this stuff or is it maybe also a flavor enhancer also ,,, or is there such a thing as that . 

thanks


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 5, 2019)

Personally I'd ditch the Morton's, especially for ground jerky. It's too overpowering. I'd recommend getting yourself some Prague cure #1. It's more versatile and will allow you to create more  flavor profiles. Morton' is too salty. 

You can order a good amount of *cure #1 on Amazon*

Along the lines of marinating the meat mixture prior to smoking or drying your meat sure you can. I have made several batches of ground jerky using my *Thai Jerky recipe*. The nice thing about this recipe is you can make 1 pound or multiply it to how ever many pounds you have. As a base recipe it is good on its own. You can add other spices like garilc, ginger, red pepper flakes, black pepper, etc as you like.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 5, 2019)

dan the mano said:


> so could this stuff or is it maybe also a flavor enhancer also ,,, or is there such a thing as that .
> 
> thanks



TQ is just another Cure option. Some folks like it. For me it's way too much Salt for the amount you need to use. Cure #1 is easy to use because it contributes very little Salt, giving you more control over the recipe.
TQ is NOT a Flavor Enhancer. The only common Flavor Enhancer available is Accent brand MSG, available in Grocery stores or the Original Aji-No-Moto, online and in Asian Grocers, A LOT Cheaper! Don't be afraid of MSG and Glutamate. It is a common and necessary Amino Acid found in everything from Mother's Milk to Mushrooms, Meat and Parm Cheese. I use it in everything from Pancake Batter to Sausage and as a Seasoning like Salt and Pepper...JJ


----------



## tallbm (Nov 5, 2019)

dan the mano said:


> hey there everyone I was wondering (crazy idea) if anyone had ever tried to marinade there hamburger before using the jerky blaster.or even marinade the meat first and then make hamburger  jerky. yes I know crazy idea but has this been done before ?



The guys have given you some good info on this topic, it is totally doable.  I prefer to make my jerky out of ground meat as it is waaaaaay easier on the teeth.  Here is the quick link to the cure #1 dirstsailer posted for you:

As explained cure #1 is what is the main ingredient where Mortons Tender Quick is better described as being more like a seasoning or rub that HAS cure #1 in it.  If you go pure cure #1 then you can manage the salt and sugar and other seasonings separately and know you are covered with the proper amount of cure and then well managed amount of other seasonings/flavors.

Finally, use the LEANEST ground beef you can find.  Fat is not the friend of jerky and will leak out and melt out all over the place.  88/12 is probably the fattiest jerky ground beef you can get away with unless you want a battle on your hands.  If you can get much leaner then go much leaner. 
I do 100% ground venison that has almost no fat and it behaves beautifully.  I do 88/12 ground beef from costco and I have to wipe down the jerky a few times and it drips a little bit but is still manageable.

I hope this info helps :)


----------

